# Lewis Polk Steps down



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Just got an email from Polk's Hobby which states that Lewis is retiring and effective January 1st, Scott Polk has been named President of Polk's Hobby.


-Kevin. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

This is the official Press Release: 

PRESS RELEASE January 2, 2012 

Scott H. Polk is named President of Polk's Model Craft Hobbies Inc. 

Effective January 1st, 2012 Scott H. Polk, son of Fred Polk, former Executive 
Director of the Hobby Industry Association and grandson of Nat Polk, owner of 
Polk's Hobby as well as former President of Polk's Hobby has been appointed the 
new President of Polk's Hobby; Aristo-Craft Trains and RMT by AristO. 

Scott spent 10 years a F.A.O. Schwarz and Build-A-Bear Workshop around the 
country before joining Aristo-Craft as the V.P. of sales. Lewis and Maryann Polk 
are retiring after 40+ years running the former retail store on Fifth Avenue and 
then starting Aristo-Craft Trains. 

Scott is very computer centric and will expand the use of the Internet with 
Aristo-Craft Trains. Scott was born into the industry and has a full 
understanding of the traditions and likes of the hobbyist. The seventy plus year 
history of Polk's is in good hands with Scott as he takes the helm. 

Lewis M. Polk


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Not such a big surprise to me, hope Lewis enjoys retirement.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I still remember going to Polk's in New York City with my Dad, to get more Lionel, especially parts and accessories.The store was vertical with a tiny elevator; I think Lionel had its own floor. 

After we had lunch, either at the Automat, buying everything from little windows with nickels, or at Nedick's (sp?), which specialized in orange drink and malted milk. 

If you read this Lewis, enjoy your retirement! 

Larry


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeez, Larry, the Automat. It was like playing the slots, only for food. On my visits to NYC from Buffalo, I would treat myself to a vanilla soda at the fountain in a hotel on Broadway--the Astor, maybe? Not the Waldorf Astoria, whihc is (still) on Park. Anyway, long gone. I agree, Polk's was quite a place. But then, so was Willoughby's Cameras and this one huge electronics store and a huge record store (names escape me), both located in lower Manhattan. Back in the day, I was a subway-ing fool, covering half the island on the BMT, IRT and whatever.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, was the electronics store Lafayette Radio? (Did we use the word "electronics" back then--I always bought "electric or radio" stuff at Lafayette for my train and crystal radio projects. 
When riding the city subways, we always stood next to the motorman's cab and looked ahead. One time, a train was coming at us on the same track and our motorman didn't even slow down. At what seemed the very last minute, the other train veered off into another tunnel. I was scared ----less! 
And, my dad would order vanilla sodas, too. 

Larry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It was announced this year, that means it will actually happen in 2016...or 2017


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

And the SD9 will appear at the same time.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe Scott will build the most-requested loco of all (Aristo) time... 

Or maybe we will get the super-popular GG1, set up to run on R1 track! 

Greg


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Wishing Lewis a long, relaxing, and healthy retirement. He has contributed much to this hobby over a good many years.


----------

